# Please help me Identify this Piranha!



## MyFishMarlin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello. I need some help identifying a certain species of Piranha that a friend of mine has. I have photos that I will attempt to attach. Please offer any suggestions that you may have. He bought it assuming that it was a rare black piranha and instead it seems to be a black diamond or just a plain miniature species of diamond piranha. We are not sure and are hoping for a professional to identify the fish to the species for us. Thank you!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

doesnt look like a rhom to me. cant tell you what it is tho i forget LOL but it realy dont look like a rhom


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

Red belly piranha.... go to the gallery section... there shold be quite a few pictures in this forum. It will also come up in google search.

I thought that RBP is the same as caribe? But i read in this forum that people say something else.


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

It’s a red-throated sanchezi. You’re in the wrong forum – with future posts like this use the Piranha Identification forum.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

to Piranha Indetification Forum.

Harry


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

100% IT'S A S. SANCHEZI, A NICE LOOKIN ONE...








COMPARE IT WITH MINE..
View attachment 115005


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Most likely, Serra. Sanchezi


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

it look like a Sanchezi to me...


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

I agree definatly a sanchezi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Certainly it resembles Serrasalmus sanchezi...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking Serrasalmus sanchezi! How big is he? You can probably expect him to grow another inch or more, but they usually stop around 6". I have a 7 incher, but they are not common that large.
~Taylor~


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You all are getting good at Iding S. sanchezi.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

damn im still a rookie my first thought was compresses


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

all about the scutes


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> rocker Posted Today, 06:59 PM
> all about the scutes


Yup! for newbies this is what he means: the serrated belly that has some prominent scutes just before the anal opening.


----------

